# Be honest. If Fisher had missed...



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Who would be blaming Phil Jackson for the loss because he didn't design the play for Kobe?

Yet I don't see anyone on basketballboards.net thanking Phil for this victory. Like I always say, coaches are blamed if a team loses, but players get the credit if a team wins. Sucks to be a coach.

Since no one else will give Phil Jackson his props, I will. With any other coach, this Lakers team would have been no better than fourth or fifth best in the NBA. But now they're likely to win yet another title.

This Lakers team never had a chance to have good chemistry. Gary Payton is an awful fit in the Triangle offense. Karl Malone isn't a very good fit either, it's better to have a power forward who is a versatile defender and can hit the outside shot, instead of clogging up Shaq's space in the middle. And on top that, you have Kobe and Shaq, two of the biggest egos in the game, we have been going after each other in the media for years. They were doomed from the start. Yet here they are about win yet another title.

When a team with as bad chemistry as the Lakers still manages to play well in the playoffs, you credit the coach. When a team plays together as badly as the Lakers did in Games 1 and 2, then instantly comes together to take control of a series, you credit the coach for making adjustments.

Give it up to Phil Jackson, greatest coach in NBA history! Ten rings, more than any coach in any of the major sports! Complain about him if you want, you wouldn't have won a thing without him!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The play was designed for Kobe according to Shaq. He was covered so they went to Fisher.

-Petey


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> The play was designed for Kobe according to Shaq. He was covered so they went to Fisher.
> 
> -Petey


I know. But the point is, if Fisher had missed, someone would have said "I'd rather have Kobe take that shot against a triple-team than Fisher take an open jumper." No matter what, people will find a way to blame the coach. Even the greatest coach in sports history.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. But the point is, if Fisher had missed, someone would have said "I'd rather have Kobe take that shot against a triple-team than Fisher take an open jumper." No matter what, people will find a way to blame the coach. Even the greatest coach in sports history.


Oh ok, yes agreed in part. I think some people would had realized what had happened, how Kobe and Shaq were swamped.

I thought you were saying he designed the play that way. Sorry.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When Kobe took that shot to put the Lakers up with 11 ticks to go, I thought it was a bad shot. He just happened to make it. 

I can't blame Phil for going to Fisher because with 0.4 left in the game, the only thing you can do is catch and shoot and with Kobe looking dead tired and having to force an off-balance shot against a double team why would you give him the ball. 

Even if Fisher missed, I think you would of had to be satisfied with the shot if for no other reason than he was able to get a shot off before the buzzer. 

Now I know this kind of pertains to my Adelman bashing, but I still feel they should have got something going to the basket with 4 seconds left in the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wha? This is awfully vague. How about answering these questions:

1) How do you explain 4 years of picking up slow, unathletic matador defenders or tri-fit only rookies in the draft that have exposed the Lakers against athletic teams? Is it any surprise the Spurs reloaded with athletic, quick and young players like Manu and Parker, and recently Brown? 

2) How do you explain the Lakers terrible pick and roll defense over the last few seasons? Why did Phil waive former backup PG Jennarro Pargo, the Lakers fastest player besides Kobe, earlier this season? Why did Phil ask for Lue to be gone after the 2001 Finals, when he was very effective in defending Allen freaking Iverson? Aren't these fast PGs essential to guarding a play that has killed the Lakers for YEARS? Does Phil not know the P&R has killed the Lakers for years?

3) How do you explain Phil forcing the triangle on the Lakers during the later part of this past regular season (where it didn't work most of the time) and into this year's playoffs until *Game 3* of the WCSF, where he finally abandoned it? 

Phil Jackson taught the Lakers how to win in 2000. The Lakers haven't needed him since, they know how to win now, and have known since 2000. 

But Phil is actually a great coach, he just doesn't coach anymore, he doesn't want to. I suggest visiting LakersTalk.net for more information on this subject.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If...if...if...

Give it a freakin' rest already. Sheesh!

The legacy of basketball forums!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> But Phil is actually a great coach, he just doesn't coach anymore, he doesn't want to. I suggest visiting LakersTalk.net for more information on this subject.


I agree. You and most other Laker fans are better coaches than Phil Jackson right now.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Whoa. Whoa. Whoa. Lets not get ahead of ourselves here. Phil Jackson with 10 rings? 

Game 6 is still on Saturday. Im a Laker fan and even I will tell you that in no way,shape, or form that the playoffs or the series for that matter is over. We still have to beat a tough SA team for one more game, on top of that, play the Kings/Wolves, then play IMO, the Pistons who can give the Lakers trouble.

If Fisher had missed, I wouldnt have blamed Phil. Why? Because he drew up a nice play and all you can ever ask for is an open look. Now of course Id prefer to have Kobe take that shot, but Id much rather have Fish/George/Payton take the shot that Fish took, then have Kobe heave up a prayer with 2 defenders on him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. You and most other Laker fans are better coaches than Phil Jackson right now.


Precisely.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i wouldn't blame Phil if Fisher missed. With .4 you dont have any options, first somewhat open man shoots the ball. I would've blamed him, and i still do, that we blew a 16 pt lead. Kudos to DFish for stepping up, but also the forgotten man in the play, Gary. He made a good pass and an excellent decision not to force it to Kobe and just give it Fisher. I know if it was say, George, he would have passed it to Kobe. No offense to George, he had a great game, but just saying.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

If Fisher would have missed or the play broken up, I would have said that O'Neal was at fault. O'Neal was supposed to roll to the hoop hard for a possible lob but I could have guarded him walking. He didn't break hard at all and was easily defended. Phil should have been smarter about the whole ordeal and should have known they were going to double Kobe. Kobe could have been a great decoy. Something like a screen the screener type dealy to get an open lob is what I was thinking. Fisher's just a very lucky guy and hey, it worked.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I know. But the point is, if Fisher had missed, someone would have said "I'd rather have Kobe take that shot against a triple-team than Fisher take an open jumper." No matter what, people will find a way to blame the coach. Even the greatest coach in sports history.


Phil is a great basketball coach, agreed. Greatest Coach In History was Vince Lombardi...................


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I wouldnt blame Phil if the Lakers lost, i would of blamed the whole freakin' team, especially for blowing a 16 point lead in the 4th quarter!! 

Don't get me wrong i'm still riding on emotion that the Lakers won the game, but I to think..."what if...?"


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i would have blamed the team as well...though its quite hard to win at the sbc center,just like it is in staples...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think GP deserves way more credit than Phil does. GP could have forced a bad pass to Shaq or Kobe because they were the stars and no one would have complained had it not worked. But passing to the guy who had the best look is why GP is going into the hall of fame. His decision at that time was superb. 

Phil everyone concedes drew the play up for Shaq and Kobe so Fish getting it was just the play running through afterall Fish set the screen for Kobe to get open. 

Phil is a great coach Laker fans don't doubt that but when a team losses everyone share the blame even a hall of fame coach. 

Defeat doesn't have 1 lonely father. It has many and Phil last season for that team to lose is one of them as well as the players and Kupchak. 

Coach Pop could be blamed some for last nights game for not covering the inbounds pass. I always believe the key to stoping someone is part ball denial and part pass defense. And that didn't happen.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Who would be blaming Phil Jackson for the loss because he didn't design the play for Kobe?


While I do agree that Phil is the greatest coach of all time, I think it would be foolish to say Phil didn't draw up the play for Kobe. Of course the play was drawn up for Kobe, but there's always plan A, plan B, PLan C, etc. Fisher was like LA's third check down on that play, and Thank God he made the shot!


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Who would be blaming Phil Jackson for the loss because he didn't design the play for Kobe?
> 
> Yet I don't see anyone on basketballboards.net thanking Phil for this victory. Like I always say, coaches are blamed if a team loses, but players get the credit if a team wins. Sucks to be a coach.
> ...


i wouldnt have blamed phil

but i would have been saying Kobe should of got the shot. you're right.

oh and about Phil he's one of my favortite people in sports. he is the best coach in nba history.

he has won 9 of the last 13 NBA championships in a league with 29 teams and coaching jobs are always on the line.

and now lets see him make it 10 out of 14.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I wouldnt be blaming no one but I would say the Spurs would've won the series


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

But Fisher Didnt Miss, Therefore I DONT CARE 

Thank You Mr. Fisher


----------

